# frames link !



## Sebastian (12. Mai 2002)

Also ich hab nen 2 Frames ! und in einem hab ich nen link aber dieser soll in keinem der beiden frames geöffnet werden sondern wieder in dem browser ! so das die frames weg sind wie geht das ???


----------



## dRaCo (12. Mai 2002)

*na ja...*

das könnte mit javascript funktionieren... ungefähr so:
<a href=javascript(window.location = 'www.deineseite.de')>

weiss nicht ob das klappt, könnte aber....

greetz, dRaCo


----------



## dRaCo (12. Mai 2002)

*noch mal ich*

besser is wahrscheinlich
<a href="" onClick="window.location=www.deineseite.de">

greetz dRaCo


----------



## TKOlit (12. Mai 2002)

Moin.
das geht ganz einfach mit target="_parent" dadurch wird das aktuelle frameset aufgelöst und das html-dokument erscheint im ganzen browserfenster ohne frames.

ciao TKOlit


----------



## dRaCo (12. Mai 2002)

*oups*

so gehts auch!


----------

